# Carnie pussy



## longworthb (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok so I'm at the fair grounds going to bet on some horses. I'm walking around and there's carnies everywhere. Campers set up everything. Theres some fine ass carnie chicks here and all I can think is carnie pussy and cheap campers sound like a good time. Anyone fucked a carnie slut before?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 21, 2012)

I've never even seen a hot carnie chick. But I'm in for the story if you banged one..


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure her vagina stinks


----------



## longworthb (Jul 21, 2012)

Ya I've always been under the assumption carnies are dirty as fuck but there's a few here that I'd hit. It's only the second day of the fair so her puss can't stink that bad I'd hope


----------



## Spraynpray (Jul 21, 2012)

How much test are you taking?


----------



## longworthb (Jul 21, 2012)

900mg on week 5 so this could be the cause of me wanting to fuck a carnie. I looked at a porker yesterday and thought to myself I bet she's a good fuck if I can hang on


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 21, 2012)

It's your dick.  Stick it where you want.  If you get some sort of carnie herpes that makes you breakout in shitty teeth, bad BO and a strong desire to own a carnie game trailer don't cry to us.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 21, 2012)

Id double wrap but then it would take forever to get off which means a better chance of her bf/dad walking in on us


----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2012)

Never a 'hot carny slut'... but I got blowjob from a 'one legged' carny gimp, his name was 'carny' Bob' maybe you met him...nice guy... made a lasting impression on me, mostly because he only had one leg , but more important he gave great head.....his sister was a 'hot carny slut'....but her pussy stunk.....that's life in the circus......


----------



## longworthb (Jul 21, 2012)

charley said:


> Never a 'hot carny slut'... but I got blowjob from a 'one legged' carny gimp, his name was 'carny' Bob' maybe you met him...nice guy... made a lasting impression on me, mostly because he only had one leg , but more important he gave great head.....his sister was a 'hot carny slut'....but her pussy stunk.....that's life in the circus......


Did u rub his nub?


----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2012)

What would sex be like with a 'one legged carny gimp' without a little 'nub rub'.....


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 21, 2012)

Did you win anything on the horses?


----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 21, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Ok so I'm at the fair grounds going to bet on some horses. I'm walking around and there's carnies everywhere. Campers set up everything. Theres some fine ass carnie chicks here and all I can think is carnie pussy and cheap campers sound like a good time. Anyone fucked a carnie slut before?



Nah, Id pass on these bro, those fuckers are all related and have some crazy birth defects like 2 assholes and shit. My friend SFW married one who could take her eye ball out and he would fuck and nut in the socket, my nephew Saney also bangs one on the regular, she is a midget only 2ft tall with a clit looks like a dick and this other dude Azza he is one of those cross dresser mother fuckers hangs out at carnies and trys to pick up little boys


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 21, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Ok so I'm at the fair grounds going to bet on some horses. I'm walking around and there's carnies everywhere. Campers set up everything. Theres some fine ass carnie chicks here and all I can think is carnie pussy and cheap campers sound like a good time. Anyone fucked a carnie slut before?



Undecided weather to Rep or Neg, lets see how this tread plays out..


----------



## Goldenera (Jul 21, 2012)

Lmao!  Hey if they are hot....hit it.

Never use 2 condoms. They chafe and u will have a carnie baby and carnie baby mama.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2012)

carnies aka homeless with no health care. sounds risky.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok so I won around 1300 but no carny fuck. I decided I'd rather call up a fat chick and get some head then risk my pride and joy on a carny slut


----------



## longworthb (Jul 21, 2012)

So stay tuned for the fat chick story. She should be here around 10


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jul 21, 2012)

Get yourself an 8 ball of meth and you can easily fuck half a dozen carnie chicks. Put on a raincoat and slam em from behind while holding your nose so you won't have to smell the yeast infections and meth mouth and you are g2g.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't even get it up if she's not hot or her puss stinks :-/


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 21, 2012)

I would take the horse over the carnie bitch. But if you could coerce the carnie bitch to suck off the horse and let you film it, I would pay top dollar for a copy.


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2012)

u realise u would have got a whole bunch of reps for being the man who taught us the ABC's of carnie pussy yeah?

now ur just another fat chick fucker and thats already 75% of IM.......

ill toss a coin later to neg u or not....


----------



## longworthb (Jul 21, 2012)

Carny bitch prolly had fucked up teeth if I woulda looked close. I'll be damned if i let them jagged fuckers anywhere near my dick


----------



## rage racing (Jul 21, 2012)

never fucked a carnie but I did fuck a chick at a Halloween party who was dressed ;ike a clown.........close enough?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 21, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Ok so I won around 1300 but no carny fuck. I decided I'd rather call up a fat chick and get some head then risk my pride and joy on a carny slut


hit up the bearded lady, and see if she's packing


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jul 21, 2012)

rage racing said:


> never fucked a carnie but I did fuck a chick at a Halloween party who was dressed ;ike a clown.........close enough?



I have a mental image of this clown chick doing the handkerchief trick when she pulls out her tampon... ends up being like 50 of the bloody things all strung together (no, I'm not high).


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jul 21, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> hit up the bearded lady, and see if she's packing



Good call. Fat/carnie with a beard bonus.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2012)

i doubt the little campers have air conditioning or showers and if there is a toilet no matter where you go you're probably 8 feet from it at best... i have serious concerns about a guy who even briefly thought fucking a carnie chick was a good idea.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

I knew a group a girls who were Carnies. They fucked any homeless fucker with a hard-on and each other's boyfriends. Those were the sluttiest, nasty bitches I ever met. They wore desease like a badge of honor.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jul 22, 2012)

You may want to consider buying penicillin and Vagisil in bulk and then resale it to the carnie chicks... cha-ching!


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I knew a group a girls who were Carnies. They fucked any homeless fucker with a hard-on and each other's boyfriends. Those were the sluttiest, nasty bitches I ever met. They wore desease like a badge of honor.



got their number? im like in love now .....


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol Vagisil & penicillin, so gross....


----------



## Spraynpray (Jul 22, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I knew a group a girls who were Carnies. They fucked any homeless fucker with a hard-on and each other's boyfriends. Those were the sluttiest, nasty bitches I ever met. They wore desease like a badge of honor.



All that plus a price break on corn dogs, I think I'll submit my resume'


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 23, 2012)

Back in college I fucked a clown that I had met in Organic Chem II.  She was a crazy slut in the nursing program who moonlighted as a clown on the weekends for $75/hr.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Back in college I fucked a clown that I had met in Organic Chem II.  She was a crazy slut in the nursing program who moonlighted as a clown on the weekends for $75/hr.



So did you pay her $75/hr?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> So did you pay her $75/hr?




No I didn't have to pay.  She would put on her clown nose sometimes when she blew me and I shot a load a couple of times on her clown nose and her face.   

This was ~15 years ago and about three years ago I see her across the lobby of the place my wife runs and I was hoping she wouldn't notice me.  Just about the time she notices me and gives a big smile and a hello, my wife opens the door and calls me to the back of the practice.  Close fucking call.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## Goldenera (Jul 29, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> No I didn't have to pay.  She would put on her clown nose sometimes when she blew me and I shot a load a couple of times on her clown nose and her face.
> 
> This was ~15 years ago and about three years ago I see her across the lobby of the place my wife runs and I was hoping she wouldn't notice me.  Just about the time she notices me and gives a big smile and a hello, my wife opens the door and calls me to the back of the practice.  Close fucking call.



Lmfao!! Nice story. Pics of load on clown nose or it didn't happen lol.


----------



## 200+ (Jul 29, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Nah, Id pass on these bro, those fuckers are all related and have some crazy birth defects like 2 assholes and shit. My friend SFW married one who could take her eye ball out and he would fuck and nut in the socket, my nephew Saney also bangs one on the regular, she is a midget only 2ft tall with a clit looks like a dick and this other dude Azza he is one of those cross dresser mother fuckers hangs out at carnies and trys to pick up little boys


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 30, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Back in college I fucked a clown that I had met in Organic Chem II. She was a crazy slut in the nursing program who moonlighted as a clown on the weekends for $75/hr.


was she a juggalo


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> was she a juggalo



I don't think so but I can tell you she was +20 pounds when I saw here 3 years ago.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jul 30, 2012)

Awww man I read all of this and he never said whether or not he slayed that fat bitch....


----------



## longworthb (Jul 30, 2012)

Didn't fuck her but she took a shot in the mouth like a champ. She will be getting a phone call on a drunk night for sure


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jul 31, 2012)

^Nice! I always swore I wouldn't fuck fat chicks then I met my girlfriend about a year ago.... now that she's settled some time later, I fuck a fat chick every other day


----------

